# [SOLVED] Windows xp and Apple Wireless Keyboard



## camjones1708 (May 24, 2011)

I just got a new Apple Wireless Keyboard to use with my macbook when I game and that way I can use the monitor and not have to reach over to the side for the keyboard. But it works perfectly with my macbook and in bootcamp on my macbook (Windows 7), but now I'm trying to pair it with my desktop because I want to be able to use that keyboard for that computer as well. It's just so much better than the one I have right now. When I search for it from the desktop nothing comes up except for my macbook and I can pair with it. Although when I try and send a file from my mac to desktop over bluetooth it says bluetooth device does not have the necessary services. Any ideas? Thank you.


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Windows xp and Apple Wireless Keyboard*

I think Apple wireless keyboards use bluetooth, not the standard wireless technology that PC keyboards use. Therefore you need to fit a Bluetooth adapter to your Windows PC.


----------



## camjones1708 (May 24, 2011)

I have a Bluetooth dongle


----------



## camjones1708 (May 24, 2011)

*Re: Windows xp and Apple Wireless Keyboard*

I figured it out. I had to remove it from my mac then add it to here. Ah it feels so good to be able to type with it on this computer. But for all those curious make sure you set the password yourself and set it to 1111 then hit enter. If you don't do that it doesn't install the driver correctly. No idea why.


----------

